# All Audi Motorsport involvement in 2010



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

Here is a list of all of the Audi motorsport involvement (including Audi powered Machinery) which know of, thought to type it out…
Le Mans 24 Hours
R15 plus TDI – x3
R10 TDI – x2 possibly
Spyker – x1
LMS
R15 plus – selected races
Spyker – x1
DTM
R14 A4 DTM – x5
R14 plus A4 DTM – x4
Nurburgring 24 Hours
R8 LMS – x6
plus many other privateers
Spa 24 Hours
R8 LMS – x4 (possibly x6)
HSR – Historic Sports Car Racing in USA
Audi R8 LMP’s – x2
Italian Superstars
RS4 – x3 (possibly x4)
BTCS – Belgium Touring Car Series
A3 Silhouette (Solution F) – x1
Czech International Championship
A4 DTM R12 – x2
A4 DTM R12 plus – x1
A4 STW – x1 (possibly)
Abt-TT-R – x2 (possibly)
Grand Am Continental Cup (Continental Tires Sportscar Challenge GS Class)
Audi S4 B8 – x1 (APR)
Australian GT
R8 LMS – x1
FIA GT3
R8 LMS – x7
ADAC GT Masters
R8 LMS – x5 later on x6
French GT
R8 LMS – x5 (at the moment)
GT Open International
R8 LMS – x2
Belcar
R8 LMS – x2
TT – x1
Italian GT
R8 LMS – x2
VLN
R8 LMS – x6 later on x8
RS4 - x1
A4 -x1
A3 - x3
TT - x3
STCC
Possible entries for A4 STCC
South African Production Cars
A4 – x3
S4 B8 – x3 (replacing the A4s)
Dutch Super Car Challenge
A6 V8-Star – x1
KTM X-bow – x1
Spezial Tourenwagen Trophy (STT)
A6 V8-Star – x1
80 Superturismo – x1
A4 – x1
FIA GT4
KTM K-Bow – unkown amount
TT – possible entry again
British GT 
R8 LMS – x2 – selected events
KTM X-bow – x1
FIA Formula 2
All cars are Williams built and Audi powered
RTCC – Russian touring car championship
Possible entries for A4 STCC
Coppa Italia
Abt-TT-R – x2 (possibly)
Endurance Touring Car Series – Italy
Abt-TT-R – x1 (possibly)
DMV Touring Car Challenge – Germany
R11 A4 DTM – x1
A4 STW – x1
The “new European Super Touring Car Championship”
A4 STW – x1
Austrian Hill Climb Championship
A4 STW – x1
Spanish Hill Climb Championship
A4 STW – x3 (maybe more)
Romanian Hill Climb Championship
A4 STCC – x2
RS4 – x1
A4 –x1
Italian Hill Climb Championship
An Audi – not announced yet 
BARL Barbados Auto Racing League
A4 STW – x1
Caribbean Motor Racing Championship
A4 STW – x1
_Modified by lappies at 1:28 PM 4/11/2010_


_Modified by lappies at 11:48 AM 4/12/2010_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: All Audi Motorsport involvement in 2010 (lappies)*

Good list. Don't forget 
Continental Tires Sportscar Challenge GS Class - APR Motorsports S4


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: All Audi Motorsport involvement in 2010 ([email protected])*








It is there
"Grand Am Continental Cup
Audi S4 B8 – x1"
The series use to be called Grand Am - Cup, I am still getting head round the new name


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: All Audi Motorsport involvement in 2010 (lappies)*

Haha.


----------



## yun126 (Apr 24, 2010)

*Re: All Audi Motorsport involvement in 2010 (lappies)*

你知道这么多!!!!!!!!!! 
就个人而言，http://www.eluxuryin.com/ 我也喜欢赛车...奥迪车好，且价格便宜
哈哈.. ：） 


_Modified by yun126 at 7:41 PM 4-23-2010_


----------

